# Element aus einer JList löschen



## Alex_winf01 (23. Feb 2008)

Wie kann ich ein Element aus einer JList löschen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Feb 2008)

ich weiß es nicht genau, aber irgendwie hab ich den Verdacht, dass wenn du dem Konstruktor von JList ein Array, oder ein Vector<?> übergibst, dass der einfach nur die referenz abspeichert, und nicht den gesamten inhalt des containers umkopiert. d.h. du kannst einfach an dem array alles mögliche ändern, wie es dir grad gefällt, und die änderungen werden alle in der JList ebenfalls auftreten... Aber ich habs selbst bisher selten verwendet, kann sein dass ich grad totalen müll erzähle...   aber man könnt's versuchen, dauert ja nich lang...


----------



## Beni (23. Feb 2008)

Man könnte auch ein DefaultListModel anstelle des Arrays/Vectors verwenden, dann funktioniert es garantiert :wink:


----------



## Alex_winf01 (24. Feb 2008)

Ich verwende ein DefaultListModel. Mit addElement() kann ich Elemente hinzufügen. Jetzt habe ich versucht mit removeElement(); das Element zu entfernen, nur leider funzt das nicht.


----------



## LordLuzifer (24. Feb 2008)

Wenn du einen Vector verwendest, wie Andrey schon sagte, kannst du es beliebig verändern und das funktioniert tatsächlich.


----------



## Beni (24. Feb 2008)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verwende ein DefaultListModel. Mit addElement() kann ich Elemente hinzufügen. Jetzt habe ich versucht mit removeElement(); das Element zu entfernen, nur leider funzt das nicht.



Sicher, dass du nicht zwei verschiedene Model-Objekte hast? Oder gar die graphische Oberfläche mehrfach erzeugst (aber nur einmal anzeigst). Wenn "DefaultListModel.removeElementAt" nicht funktioniert, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich dieser Fehler.

Sicher, dass du das richtige Element entfernen willst? Dass du nicht ein falsches Objekt übergibst? Wenn "DefaultListModel.removeElementAt" funktioniert, kann es dieser Fehler sein.


----------

